# I trimmed Gustave's hair!



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I did it I did it!! I should preface by saying we are blessed to have a great groomer. But she never does Gustave's ears the way I want her to. She always blends them with his face and keeps the tip pointy but I like them more rounded and slightly distinct from the face silhouette. This took a lot of courage because I have no experience doing anything of this sort. I like the result but I am probably never gonna do it again, it takes FOREVER! OKOK, here are pics.

*Before* (see how the ears are pointy and blend with face)









*After* 

















I did his ears, his face (very little, just trimmed along the existing shape) and his belly. Feels nice to save $80 but like I said, this will definitely be an occasional thing for us.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OH you did a great job!! He looks great!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Great job :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> OH you did a great job!! He looks great!!


Thanks!! My husband says he looks like football head. I think that's cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm impressed. You're so talented... don't give up, it will take less and less time with practice. He looks amazing!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I'm impressed. You're so talented... don't give up, it will take less and less time with practice. He looks amazing!


Thank you, much appreciated. I will probably need some wine the next time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You did a great job! A perfect bob! (My favorite look).


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It sounds like you husband is a funny guy! I think that Gustave looks very professionally done, and OH SO CUTE!! Great job!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aastha - you did that??? HIGH FIVES, GIRLFRIEND. :smilie_daumenpos: He looked cute before but wow you nailed that look perfectly. Hmmm, maybe I should copy that photo and show it to Tyler's groomer???


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Loooooove it! now, you can cross off "cut dog's hair" off of your to-do bucket list!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I LOVE it!! It turned out beautifully; you're very talented!  I say you should keep this look on him always. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Aastha,

I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to come braid Gustave's top knot!! It would be so easy! He has a great long thick top 

Will try to get a video or find one for you on how to do it


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He looks awesome! You and Marisa can start your own So Cal grooming salon!!! Obi and Gustave can be the super models!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oooh, he looks so cute, either way! He looks like he has such a lovely thick coat. Jealous!!! :wub::wub::wub: me some Gustave!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Aastha you did an amazing job...like Marj said a perfect bob (also my favorite look).


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it!! You did an awesome job and I would consider doing it again if I were you. :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Gustave looks so handsome! Great job!


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Looking good Gustave!!!

I tried trimming Paris today and didn't have as much luck as you did with the cut.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*WOW You really did good be proud of yourself. He looks so handsome and stylish-i love it. Nickee**

*Hey Can You Help Me With This Mess-Yogi**


----------



## MommyofKarli (Feb 13, 2013)

That looks beautiful! You did an amazing job!


----------



## Xewqa's mum (Feb 6, 2013)

He looks great, well done you


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, I'm impressed!!! Great job and Gustave is just adorable!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Perfect!! I'm printing a picture to take to my groomer, or should I just send them to you for the weekend?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You did an awesome job!!!!


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Great job, I love the bob look! Think I will print and take to my groomer...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, it's a bob. That makes so much sense. I don't know why I didn't think of that term, I just kept asking my groomer to make the ears round. 

Thanks everyone for your nice comments. I have to say I appreciate it a lot, I really was very nervous about this. Gustave was a trooper and just stood there for more than an hour. I think that's the only thing I don't like about doing it, how he has to stand and wait around. But I am encouraged by your comments, and yes it should get faster with time. I might just try it again. 

This is very me, I stop after I feel like I can do a decent job at something, so I never get really good at anything, just about OK at a lot of stuff. Maybe it's something I can take all the way through. What better way to bond with your little one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Aastha,
> 
> I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to come braid Gustave's top knot!! It would be so easy! He has a great long thick top
> 
> Will try to get a video or find one for you on how to do it


I am good at braiding usually but I can just never do Gustave's hair. Maybe it's my fat fingers; maybe it's my technique. Yes, please make a video tutorial if possible. Or you know, let me bring Gustave to you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

He looks perfect!


----------

